# VGA to TV Problem?



## DonEve (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys. Just wondering if you could help. I have connected my laptop up to my LCD TV via a VGA cable. It works fine apart from a blue square in the top left hand corner on the TV that I cant get rid of? Any ideas?
Thanks,


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Weird...

Two ideas...it's a remnant of the picture-in-picture on the TV. Try to turn that feature off and see if that helps.

If the regular monitor doesn't show it, then it must be the TV so check the resolution setting to make sure its what the TV wants to see; including the refresh rate. Check your TV's manual for the right setting.

Welcome to TSF. Hope you like it here as much as we do.


----------

